# Knitting Cowl Pattern - Charly Cowl -



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Finally I finished to write this pattern, here you will learn how to knit with two colors yarn on this lovely design, you can choose your favorite colors and make this warm and elegant cowl with buttons

http://www.etsy.com/listing/242634675/knitting-pattern-scarf-cowl-two-colors

Pattern is $5.50

Buy Two or more pattern and get one FREE, no coupon code needed, after your purchase just contact me with your favorite pattern and I will be happy to send it to you email.

If you want to save money buying patterns packages discount, please check here:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/LiliaCraftParty?section_id=15914980&ref=shopsection_leftnav_7


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Smart design. :thumbup:


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh thats a winner!


----------



## macentinc1 (Dec 8, 2013)

This is so cute!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Very stylish! Lovin' the two color combo!


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

Love it!!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Just had to buy it.


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

janis blondel said:


> Just had to buy it.


 :thumbup: Thank you so much, I´m sure you will love it!


----------



## LaylaR92 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

